# Track jigs for hand laid track



## pico (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Need some advise and assistance in building track jigs for a customer who would like to build an Indian Railways NG layout in 1:16 scale.
His chosen gauge is 38mm (19mm=1'), he needs jigs for following track sections to be assembled in 1000mm lengths with 30 ties to the meter: 

1.straight track sections
2.Curve track of 762mm radius
3.Curve track of 965mm radius

Track Switch/cross overs assembly jigs for:
4. 9 degree r/h point switch
5. 9 degree l/h point switch 
6. 5 degree r/h point switch
7. 5 degree l/h point switch 
8. 19 degree cross over point 

My customer would be using svrr code 250 aluminum rails with treated hard wood ties and cast aluminum rail chairs.

Kindly keep in mind I am a complete novice as far as hand laid track is concerned!

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards
Paul Nilanjan
www.pline.in


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Have a look on this webpage http://www.handlaidtrack.com/ this may help a bit 

They have some templates no in G (on the left "Printable Track Template"), and I’ve printed them off and blown them up for a guide. 

Alan


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul

Depending on your skill with computers and their software, you might consider taking a look at the following to print out your layout templates.









Templot - Model Railway Track Design Software[/b] 

You may also find the following copy in PDF format of a MLS topic on hand laying track.

Frank Fazekas - Hand Laying a Turnout (PDF 5.17MB)[/b]

Then there is information on the following web site, while the gauge is not the same the methods would remain basically the same.

Saskatoon Railroad Modellers - Hand Laid Gauge 1 Track[/b]

Saskatoon Railroad Modellers - Hand Laid Gauge 1 Switches[/b]


----------

